# Plugin JUnit Test



## maze (18. Sep 2008)

Huhu,

ich will mich gerade etwas mit JUnit bzw. JUnit Plugin Tests beschäftigen.

Jetzt hab ich einen JUnit Plugin Test für eine Methode geschrieben. Dieser läuft auch wunderbar. Nur hätte ich es gerne wenn ich die Workbench, welche für den Test gestartet wird, selbst bestimmen könnte. Ich habe zum Beispiel einen Workspace mit Projekten für mein Plugin. Diesen Workspace würde ich gerne für den Test benutzen, das sozusagen die Projekte im Workspace mein Input für den Test darstellen. Geht sowas?

Noch eine Frage. Kann ich die Workbench nachdem Test irgendwie offen halten? momentan wird diese ja gleich geschlossen wenn der Test beendet ist. Ich würde das gerne so haben das ich in der Testworkbench Eingaben machen kann und je nachdem was ich gemacht habe, ein Test ausgeführt wird. Wenn ich zum Bleistift den Button A in dieserTest workbench drücke soll der Test für Button A ausgeführt werden. Ist sowas möglich?

Viele Grüße

maze


----------



## foobar (18. Sep 2008)

Warum zwei workspaces?


----------



## maze (18. Sep 2008)

Weil ich in dem Testworkspace etwas "angepasste" Projekte haben wil. Für einzelne Tests wär der Workspace mit normalen Projekten zu umfangreich bzw. kompliziert.


----------



## foobar (18. Sep 2008)

> Für einzelne Tests wär der Workspace mit normalen Projekten zu umfangreich bzw. kompliziert.


Benutz mylyn, damit kannste den Überblick behalten.


----------



## maze (23. Sep 2008)

Ok, mal gucken ob das was bringt, Danke


----------

